# Buying fish/inverts/etc online??



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm wondering if anybody here has any experience buying live fish (or inverts or whatever) online. I'm wondering if it's worth it, with shipping costs and all. And are the fish ok when they arrive? are they too stressed by the transit? I'm just wondering because there are some fish that I have trouble finding in stores in toronto, that are being sold online...


----------



## GTA Fish Tank (Jan 30, 2014)

buying fish online is a common practice. sellers use styrofoam coolers with heat packs for shipping fish and usually guarantee live arrivals. shipping cost however is a killer. 

fish will be stressed for sure during transit but some sellers take extra measures to add some chemical in the water to make the fish less active during transit. it all depends on where you are ordering from.


----------



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok, cool. Good to know! So I guess the only problem is the shipping cost... but for certain rare species it would totally be worth it


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Try a group buy to lower shipping costs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree a group buy would lower shipping cost. What type of fish are you looking for, as many people on forums do not advertise as to what they are keeping and what they have for sale it's best to ask in the for sale and wanted section first someone in the gta may have it.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

bob123 said:


> I agree a group buy would lower shipping cost. What type of fish are you looking for, as many people on forums do not advertise as to what they are keeping and what they have for sale it's best to ask in the for sale and wanted section first someone in the gta may have it.


Very true, doesn't hurt to ask 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It might surprise you how many rare types of fish are being kept locally. Aside from this forum, the various club forums will give you access to a variety of fish not often seen in stores. Many club members travel extensively to shows, conventions, and auctions. These people can be a source or at least a resource. As an example, when Gary Lange spoke at the DRAS social dinner, he brought Rainbowfish for those who pre-ordered, and there were a number of egg kits auctioned off. With any luck, some of those will enter the market as the packs contained as many as 60 to 80 eggs. Several of the packs ended up going to London. Further, if the purchasers are successful, they will have them breed and more will become available. the same applies to other types of fish. Rusty Wessel brought fish when he came. Some of them were extremely rare for this area, both live bearers and cichlids. Other members have travelled to foreign countries for collection trips, and will often have offspring for sale down the road.
Bottom line here is that before you go to the expense and trouble of buying on line, have a look around and make some inquiries. Ask here and on other foums, there are a lot of deeply connected people here in the GTA and Southern Ontario.


----------



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

I had never really looked at it that way -- thanks so much! Once my tank is cycled I will probably be posting some wanted ads around here


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll be doing that as well next time I'm looking for fish! Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

